# 1 TB free e-mail,no..its not a typing error...it is 1 TB



## hearthacker (Dec 11, 2004)

check this out

*www.hriders.com/create_account.cfm

and if u dont believe it...i have signed up with it...heres the screenshot...

*www.geocities.com/ur_hearthacker2003/screenshot.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 11, 2004)

tell me how many of the email users have used there 100 MB yahoo email box fully??? now as a sify user i get 250 MB mail box...... i dont think as a common email user no one can use up that much of email space..... if every one can put 100 MB data on yahoo i'm sure that server will crash as yahoo knows not many will going to use there 100 right now..... may be letter we start to do it as our internet5 connections get faster but not now.....


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2004)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> tell me how many of the email users have used there 100 MB yahoo email box fully???


man, it is all abt sharing stuff!
if u dont want then leave it, why are u posting negatively  

it is upto u wether to use this info.


----------



## nixcraft (Dec 11, 2004)

Who cares  even if its 1TB... if it was by GMAIL or Yahoo then it matters.. otherwise many comes and goes...


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 11, 2004)

Hardly matters the space it's of no use ... & excuse me ..for a while Yahoo provides 250 Mb of space ..which is much more than enough for me ....

& Yahoo!! servers R reliable!!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Dec 11, 2004)

Huh.. how many times same topic?  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10887&highlight=1+tb

See for 'Search' on top.!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 11, 2004)

Double Posts Double posts and More Double Posts.....Man Why Are u So mcuh excited with the 1Tb Mailbox :roll: ....In The same way Tomorrow may Be There will be a 2 or even 10 TB Mailbox Release.....we'll get the news by many sources.....and will just ignore it for a while and then get on with the ever increasing technology ordeals....Plzzz Now First let me go ahead and Fill up My 1 Gb Mailbox(God Knows When it will Fill Up.....SOmebody Plzzz Help) and then Continue With Something else.......Until Then 1Tb Dhoor Hai...... 8)


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 11, 2004)

*ok..i get it...*

[quote="drgrudge
man, it is all abt sharing stuff!
if u dont want then leave it, why are u posting negatively  

it is upto u wether to use this info.[/quote]

that says it all....

and sorry..i didnt knew somebody already have posted the same info...


----------



## godzi_85 (Dec 12, 2004)

1gb is useful for me for sharing music files......  1 tb for games.... hehehehe


----------



## FasTrack (Dec 13, 2004)

> 1gb is useful for me for sharing music



How do you do that ????????


----------



## sms_solver (Dec 14, 2004)

even if you going to get 500 mails and each mail size is 50KB,

@ this rate it will take more than 100 yrs to fill 1TB mailbox

Either this TB mail company is fraud. Even it is giving that for sure, the company is not going to survive for 100 yrs.


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 15, 2004)

nice one sms_solver


----------



## lavanjoy (Dec 18, 2004)

hmmm...
Yahoo and gmails are enough for me..


----------



## SHell (Dec 18, 2004)

Gmail and yahoo r much more than sufficient.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 19, 2004)

*actually*

actually,

1 TB is very useful. I would like 1 TB email box. I don't even have a 1 TB hard disk. but still 1 TB would be nice. (IN A BIZZARE WORLD!!!!!!!!)


----------



## devilhead_satish (Dec 19, 2004)

It'll take me more than a year to fill GMail. And it'll take more than a millenium to fill that much amount of space. But i'll pat your back for finding something so ......well useful. Serious


----------

